# Yearling with crooked front leg



## Poorlypony (10 November 2011)

I am hoping that some experienced breeders can help me.

I have a 15 month old gelding I bought from his breeder (a friend). As a foal he had good conformation and straight legs.

I bought him in May - he got a few sniffles from the other youngsters he went out with and with the lack of grass got a bit poor. He was also growing rapidly.

I started feeding him on some stud mix and some stud cubes (mix was because he was a bit fussy to start with and it was more palatable). He's put on some condition (I know not to get him too fat) and grew even more.

About 6 weeks ago literally overnight his off fore became crooked because his entire knee joint bowed outwards. His leg is straight at the top and bottom but bows out. He has huge joints and is going to be big but it doesn't appear larger than the other and he's not lame.

The vet looked at him and said she thought it was a conformational defect but did concede that does not tie in with it appearing suddenly (I appreciate it won't really have appeared overnight but it isn't something he had in his first year for certain).

Today I have had 2 new suggestions. First is that perhaps he has a bone cyst that is pushing the knee away from the ligaments....? The other is that I was told of a condition a yearling developed which was similar except a more acute angle and the horse was lame which was because the horse grew too quickly and did not produce sufficient joint fluid so the knee pulled away from the ligaments. It was treated with a supplement and apparently slowly grew out of it.

Has anyone heard of anything similar or know the name of the condition? I will obviously call the vet to ask if it's something she ruled out for some reason or if it's not something she'd heard of (or may be an incorrect story).

Any advice gratefully received. He's a lovely chap and nicely bred and I had high hopes for him and feeling a bit depressed :-(

Thank you


----------



## classicalfan (10 November 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problems.  On occasions something similar to your experience can happen and no it doesn't happen over night and is usually seen is youngstock that has got too heavy.  Once a horse has been over-topped the damage tends to be permanent.  I have no idea whether this might be the case for your boy and another cause, eg cancer, may explain the unusual leg position.  Sorry I can't give you any other information but without seeing it it's almost impossible to give you an answer as to the probable cause.


----------



## Poorlypony (10 November 2011)

Thank you. Unfortunately it isn't because he is overtopped. He has gone from poor to ok (nowhere near overweight). Think I'll go back and hassle the vet for further advice.

I found a condition called physitis on the web but I think with that the knee goes in not out (knock kneed) - anyone know about this??


----------



## velv (10 November 2011)

Poorlypony said:



			Thank you. Unfortunately it isn't because he is overtopped. He has gone from poor to ok (nowhere near overweight). Think I'll go back and hassle the vet for further advice.

I found a condition called physitis on the web but I think with that the knee goes in not out (knock kneed) - anyone know about this??
		
Click to expand...

One of my foals has developed physitis and its an inflammation of the growth plate esp with quick growing foals. She has a tender lump on her fetlock joint with a slight deviation. We had to wean her at 5 months and she now on limited turnout with msm supplement added to her feed. She was never lame and now the lump is non tender so the vet thinks it will go down over time. This could be the reason for your boys deviation especially with the increased growth you say he is experiencing, so I would definitely get the vet out as it will need managing asap.


----------



## CBFan (10 November 2011)

Physitis is a condition where the growth plates are more 'open' than they should be which causes irritation and thus swelling around the joint. It is caused when the foal grows faster than his body can keep up with so it is quite possible that this is the cause of your foals problem. affected foals are classically NOT overweight. Quite the oposite in fact and thus lies the problem - they are generally overfed in order to help them gain weight when the opposite would probably have better effect!

Is your vet an experienced stud vet? If not I'd find yourself one PDQ!! These things are best treated sooner rather than later and it may be that some remedial farriery or some kind of minor veterinary / surgical intervention is all thats required but the sooner this is done the better.

Have you Xrayed the knee?


----------



## Poorlypony (10 November 2011)

Thank you. She is not an experienced stud vet but one of the partners is - will give him a ring and arrange to have the knee xrayed.


----------



## Alexart (10 November 2011)

Sounds like carpal valgus - where one side of the bone grows faster than the other causing an outward bow of the leg if viewed from the front, can be due to varying reasons - rapid growth, physitis, lameness resulting in uneven pressure on the leg etc.  It can be corrected with periosteal stripping - how effective that is depends on how severe the bow is and how quickly it is dealt with, I'm sure your vet will be able to point you in the right direction and suggest a course of action, some if it is not too bad can have corrective shoeing to sort it out as they grow, let us know how he gets on!


----------



## hobo (11 November 2011)

Defenatly(sp) make sure you ask the more experianced vet to see your yearling and X- ray it. I had a simular problem when mine was a foal act quickly and you will give your yearling the best chance. Mine had box rest, a little plastic shoe and regular vet trims, she is as straight as a die now but I still watch her like a hawk.
Good Luck.


----------



## Poorlypony (20 November 2011)

Thanks for all your advice.

My regular vet came on Friday and xrayed. As you all correctly diagnosed something has disturbed the growth plate causing the outside of his knee to grow faster than it should and faster than the otherside.

He said that he did not consider the outlook positive with the treatment you'd try on much younger foals ie box rest and special shoe. However he was equally unsure how successful operating on a 16 month foal ( and an uninsured one at that ) would be.

He then had a speedy consult with the orthopaedic surgeon he would refer to. She successfully operated last year on an 18 month old and essentially said - it may work, it may not, if you don't try it PTS. They did say if successful his outlook for eventing etc is as good as it would've been if he'd had no growth deformity.

Whilst I'm not made of money I won't have to quite sell a kidney to fund the op and as I think a lot of him I've gone for it. Given he's just been out with his mates he came in 24/7 for 2 days and then walked into the trailer like a pro. He's now at hospital waiting to have a screw inserted to inhibit the faulty bone growth first thing on Tuesday :-(

Please keep your fingers crossed for him - I'll update although will obviously be some time before we know if it's work (assuming initial op goes ok)

Ps sorry for extra text at bottom - stupid iPad won't let me go down the page again!

Whilst I'm not made of money I won't have to sell


----------



## SusieT (20 November 2011)

Fingers crossed for him!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 November 2011)

I hope that the op goes well. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## cliodhna (20 November 2011)

Fingers crossed for him, best of luck! Do keep us updated.


----------



## Maesfen (20 November 2011)

Best of luck, hope it works for you and he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## hobo (21 November 2011)

Best of luck for your yearling and keep us informed of his progress. Some where there was a list of that treatment and success at different ages and amount of uneven growth and he is still in the age group that can be successful  so all fingers crossed for you. Glad you don,t have to sell a kidney!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poorlypony (21 November 2011)

Thank you - that is encouraging.  Do you know where I might find that report?

I feel a bit in the dark because I have not yet spoken to the surgeon so have many unanswered questions - she is not working today so will either call me at some point today or before she starts tomorrow.


----------



## Poorlypony (23 November 2011)

Hi all

He had his op yesterday and it went as well as they could have hoped.

I know that pretty much everyone following this thread has a pretty good understanding of this treatment and condition, but just in case anyone doesn't the procedure involved inserting a screw into the piece of growth plate that is growing too fast.

The theory is that it will create a bridge and stop the plate from growing whilst the other side catches up.  I have to monitor the leg closely and if it works the vet anticipates that in 4 -5 months (during which he has his mobility restricted :-(  ) the leg will straighten.  You then act quickly to remove the screw in order to allow the growth plate to grow again, otherwise you get over correction.

I collect him tomorrow and then just wait and see (and muck out a lot!!!).  Will let you know what the spring brings - hopefully a very straight leg


----------



## misst (23 November 2011)

Very glad to hear that it is hopeful for him. I read your post before and wondered how he was. Good luck for the future.


----------



## hobo (23 November 2011)

Glad the first part of his treatment is out the way. I don,t know who posted the list for me when i was worrid about my foal, maybe someone can guide you to it. Speedy recovery hugs on the way for your boy.


----------



## MarinaBay (24 November 2011)

Fingers crossed for your little chap  x


----------



## amy_b (24 November 2011)

Might be an idea to take a photo once a week/fortnight to compare (not that I have any experience of this in particular) just that seeing him every day twice a day might be hard to notice change


----------



## Poorlypony (24 November 2011)

Yes thank you that is a very sensible idea. He's home tucked up in bed and very chilled at present - doubt it will stay that way for the full 5 months :-(


----------

